# Epcot Question



## Serina (Nov 2, 2008)

We will be staying at the Boardwalk with my 14 year old and my mother. Does anyone have any suggestions for restaurants for dinner at Epcot? Also, if we just want to go to dinner at Epcot, do we have to pay admission to the park too or can we just go in for dinner? Thanks for any help and advice.


----------



## bobcat (Nov 2, 2008)

Serina said:


> We will be staying at the Boardwalk with my 14 year old and my mother. Does anyone have any suggestions for restaurants for dinner at Epcot? Also, if we just want to go to dinner at Epcot, do we have to pay admission to the park too or can we just go in for dinner? Thanks for any help and advice.



You must pay admission to the park. I would purchase park hopper tickets. For Epcot, you need to book your seats way in advance. Italty, Canada are a must. great food.Enjoy


----------



## rkdahl (Nov 2, 2008)

A good summmary of EPCOT restaurants can be found here: 
http://allears.net/tp/ep/ep_rest.htm

My favorties are Canada LeCellier and Chef's De France. Note, reservations are highly suggested especially for dinner. Walk up reservation attempts are frequently disappointed to find no availability during even moderate park crowds. 

Yes, you have to buy park admission to go to the EPCOT restaurants. You can walk from Boardwalk to EPOCT and it takes about 10-15 min.


----------



## ljmiii (Nov 2, 2008)

A good list of Disney restaurants and menus is available at:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/dining/disneydining.cfm

I hesitate to offer restaurant suggestions without a better understanding of what you are looking for (e.g. price, food quality vs 'fun', comfort food vs adventure), but I do suggest you consider the restaurants at the resorts.  Over the past decade, Disney has redone most of the resort restaurants and they are often of higher quality than those in EPCOT. Notable ones in the 'EPCOT resorts' include:

Boardwalk - Flying Fish Cafe and Spoodles
Dolphin - Blue Zoo (and the overpriced but tasty Shula Stakehouse)
Swan - Kimonos and Il Mulino
Beach Club - Cape May Cafe (but only if you like clambakes)


----------



## RahRah (Nov 3, 2008)

As others have said, you need a park ticket to get into Epcot to eat in the restaurants.  When we were at Disney in September, we had park hopper tickets, which allowed us to go to whatever multiple parks each day.

You really need to make reservations before you go if you can figure out where you want to eat.....and most restaurants have a 24-hour cancellation policy, so if you make reservations now and then change your mind, you won't be penalized (a few restaurants have a 48-hour cancelation policy).

We ate at a number of restaurants in Epcot - Rose & Crown is great if you get a later reservation (8:30) and are seated outside to watch the fireworks; Le Cellier is really good food; Biergarten wasn't impressive food, but was lots of fun; Coral Reef is nice for lunch; and we all enjoyed the Princess Breakfast at Akershus Royal Banquet Hall in Norway, although the food was medicore.

As someone else said, the resort restaurants are also goood....the Wave in the Contemporary has really good food; California Grille at the Contemporary is really, really good; Yachtsman Steakhouse was excellent too.

Most of the character meals are so-so food IMO....you're there for the characters more than the food.....the lunch in the castle with Cinderella was good food though, but getting a reservation is difficult.

Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## Carl D (Nov 3, 2008)

bobcat said:


> You must pay admission to the park. I would purchase park hopper tickets. For Epcot, you need to book your seats way in advance. Italty, Canada are a must. great food.Enjoy


I suppose opinions do vary, but I have found LeCellier in Canada to be very over rated. I just can't see what people see in this place. The tables are too close together, and there is a bunch of screaming kids. The food is mediocre at best. 
It's a moderately priced steakhouse, and it shows. Perhaps it's popular because the price is attractive??

The restaurant in Italy has changed, and I have not eaten in the new place. In fact, I believe I read it has been refurbed again by the new management, but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## tomandrobin (Nov 6, 2008)

Serina said:


> We will be staying at the Boardwalk with my 14 year old and my mother. Does anyone have any suggestions for restaurants for dinner at Epcot? Also, if we just want to go to dinner at Epcot, do we have to pay admission to the park too or can we just go in for dinner? Thanks for any help and advice.




If you do not want to pay for a Park ticket, I would suggest Spoodles, Yachtsman Steakhouse, Flying Fish, Shula's, Bluezoo and Mulino.

If you do are going to buy a Park Ticket, then Le Cellier, Morroco, Mexico, Italy and France


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 7, 2008)

We like the Biergarten and if your 14 year old eats a lot, it is an all you can eat buffet.  We thought the food was good and the entertainment was fun.  My daughter was about 15 last time we went there.  She enjoyed it and wants to go back this winter.  We also enjoy Beaches and Cream at the Beach Club Villas across the water from the Boardwalk.  It is an old fashioned ice cream parlor serving sandwiches and ice cream.  I agree with checking out allears.net and looking over the menus.  You can also surf www.disboards.com to get opinions on the restaurants from a variety of people with a variety of ages.   Have fun!!  Debby


----------

